# Delaware Hedgehog Show..



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

It's only 45 (FORTY FIVE!!) days until the show! If you haven't been able to get your registration in yet, please do so soon. They need to be in by May 1 - that's arrival in Billie's mailbox, so plan for mailing time.

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to email me! [email protected]

Thank you so much and I sincerely hope to meet you at this fun and exciting event.

Sheila

-- 
Sheila Thomas-Dempsey
Billie Brown
ESHS "DelMarVa HEDGIE-CON " Planners
Erica Cole
Webmaster
http://hedgiecon.wix.com/eastcoast


----------

